# Choosing installation media (when installing from memory stick)



## arpith (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm installing 8.0-RC1 on my EEE-PC, using the memstick image on a usb-drive.  Choosing "Install from a USB drive" as installation media results in the message "No USB devices found!".  Also, interestingly, the list of hard disk drives in the boot section of the bios setup utility includes the memory stick, "USB: Jetflash..."; and fdisk only shows ad2 (the ssd on the netbook) as an available disk.

Should I be trying to install from filesystem?


----------



## sbe (Oct 15, 2009)

use 'Re-scan Devices' in sysinstall/Options and then choose 'Install from a USB drive' again


----------



## arpith (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## cbovbjerg (Oct 23, 2009)

*No luck*

I have the exact same problem om my Lenovo u350. I tried rescanning but it makes no difference. Any suggestions would be very welcome... It's really bugging me, as I'm stuck with windows vista until i resolve this issue.


----------

